# 4 weeks pregnant after 5 M/c's. Pregnancy symptoms seem to come and go



## jtyler612

Hello,

I have had 5 miscarriages, 8 weeks being the farthest I have gotten and I have gotten. I am so scared to miscarry again. I find myself constantly checking to see if my breasts are still sore. Does anyone else find themselves doing the same thing? My first HCG was 17 on February 24th and they said it was low so I had to have another draw 3 days later it was at 70. 

The nurse at my RE's office said it was rising perfectly. I have another draw tomorrow and if it's still doubling they will schedule an ultrasound. My periods are irregular and my last period was December 29th, 2014. 

I was using the Ovia fertility app and when I said I was ovulating on the 7th me and DH started trying. Is it normal for pregnancy symptoms to come and go? My breasts didn't feel as sore tonight. I have had extreme fatigue, nausea, queasiness, sore breasts and bloating that makes me look like I am 3 months pregnant. Thank you!!!


----------



## jtyler612

My progesterone was 20 on the day my HCG was at 17. When I miscarried last january, I wasn't seeing my RE. I had a hemorrhagic corpus leutal cyst and the doctor didn't put me on progesterone suppositories or cream. At my ultrasound at 5 1/2 weeks, the baby was hard to measure and we couldn't see a heartbeat and the ultrasound report says the hemorrhagic corpus leutal cyst was no longer visible. Would that have caused my miscarriage?


----------



## tcinks

Congratulations! I can't imagine suffering 5 miscarriages, I'm so sorry :(

I lost my little this past October at 14 weeks and just found I'm pregnant again! I was pretty relaxed my last pregnancy, but already I'm a nervous wreck with this one and it's only 4 weeks! I'm trying to relax and take it day by day and enjoy it. I also plan to get my blood drawn tomorrow to check my level. 

I'll be checking to see how you're doing! :D


----------



## jtyler612

I am so sorry for the loss of your little one :( 
Congratulations to you, too!! :)
thank you for replying. It's so nerve racking waiting around for labs. Let me know how it goes!!! Xx


----------



## jtyler612

My RE's nurse just called back and said HCG went from 70 to 280 in 2 days!! It's doubling every 24 hrs and because of PCOS and irregular periods they said I ovulated around the 14th making me about 4 weeks and 3 days. One more lab draw on Thursday and they will recheck progesterone and then schedule ultrasound for middle of March when I would be around 6 weeks and 2 days to see a heartbeat. I am so excited and so nervous!! 

Tcinks, let me know how your labs go. Praying for you and your little one!! Xx


----------



## tcinks

That is such good news! :)


----------



## jtyler612

Thank you!! :) 
I'll be waiting to hear how your labs go :) 
Xx


----------



## Stacey_89

Congratulations and sorry for your losses.
I'm pregnant after 2 losses last year and after very successful hcg tests,and a scan I'm still battling with my symptoms that come and go all the time! 
Even after my scan it still freaks me out,I prod and poke my boobs everyday.
I saw my doctor today and poured my heart out, they are letting me have my bloods done again to ease my mind, although I wanted a scan but apparently having bloods done first is how they do things :\ 
Glad to see your numbers are rising nicely :)


----------



## jtyler612

Congratulations and I am sorry for your losses! Yeah they just love doing the labs lol. I wish they had ultrasound machines you could buy lol. Its such a scary time. I feel so crazy constantly poking and prodding my breasts and worried when I don't feel sick, but I have done a lot of reading and a lot of women say its normal. Once our hcg rises we get use to it, theb we have another surge and all our symptoms toms come rushing back. Its nice to not feel alone in this. I can't wait for my first scan. Not until the middle of march when I will be 6 weeks and 3 days. Feeling excited and nervous. how far along are you? I think I will feel more at ease once I see heartbeat and baby :)


----------



## Stacey_89

Well i kept bugging my doctor and he gave in and rang early pregnancy unit who have booked me for a scan for Tuesday, ill be 9 wks 4 days when i have my scan. Im 8wks 5 days today :) so im not bothering with my bloods now. Plus they take days to get back to you so i wont find out till monday anywy. 
Yeah everyone says its normal for symptoms to come and go. Iv heard if ppls symptoms going away for couple weeks and then come back or some lucky ones there symptoms dont come back.
But after miscarriages its a constant worry for us and dont think alot of people understand the worry


----------



## Elephant5740

Glad your hcg went up!! Glad you posted bc I'm 5 weeks and also afraid bc I too am having no symptoms and this is what hapoened when I had a mc in November. I thought for sure when I got regnant again id feel different than I did in nov but I don't so I'm worried. Dr appt is on the 12th. It's not like my symptoms went away - I still haven't gotten any. No sore boobs not bloated or tired. I had a very easy pregnancy with my daughter so maybe I'm lucky?? I just want to feel something to assure this is a viable pregnancy


----------



## jtyler612

Elephant5740, I believe early in pregnancy as our hormones are fluctuating our symptoms do, too! On friday my hcg was at 70 and on monday, it was 280!! I have hcg and progesterone lab tomorrow and if it comes back good they will schedule my ultrasound for around the 15th. 5 weeks is still early and tbey say most symptoms peak at 6 weeks and I have read alot about some women not having any. I know its so hard to play this waiting game! 

Stacy89, glad you were able to get your doctor to change your scan date!


----------



## lilsoybean

Hi ladies!

I found out I'm pregnant today. I tested today at 13 dpo and it was an obvious positive...like immediate and dark! It's so unreal to see something like that happen so easily when I have been trying to "will it" to happen for so long....I guess I thought if I concentrated harder or squinted just a little more, those two lines would magically appear. Well, they are finally here.

It took me about 9 months to get pregnant the first time and sadly, that ended in miscarriage. It has taken me about 1 year and 8 months to fall pregnant again so we are beyond excited and beyond worried. I just want this one to stick. Losing the first one was so hard, I can't imagine going through it 5 times! 

I'm very sorry for all of your losses....

I had bloods done today so I should hear something about them tomorrow. I go again on Monday and will schedule an appointment as long as things are still going well. Oh, and I've been proding my bbs all day to gauge and compare the soreness. I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one. 

Sorry for the long post. Good luck and maybe we can help keep each other sane through all of this.


----------



## jtyler612

lilsoybean, congratulations!!! :happydance: I am so sorry for your loss :-(, it is such a difficult thing to go through and when trying to conceive and getting pregnant after miscarriage is also an emotional roller coaster. I pray and hope all your labs look great! I know it's hard to be optimistic and not to worry. Keep me posted!!!


----------



## Elephant5740

lilsoybean said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I found out I'm pregnant today. I tested today at 13 dpo and it was an obvious positive...like immediate and dark! It's so unreal to see something like that happen so easily when I have been trying to "will it" to happen for so long....I guess I thought if I concentrated harder or squinted just a little more, those two lines would magically appear. Well, they are finally here.
> 
> It took me about 9 months to get pregnant the first time and sadly, that ended in miscarriage. It has taken me about 1 year and 8 months to fall pregnant again so we are beyond excited and beyond worried. I just want this one to stick. Losing the first one was so hard, I can't imagine going through it 5 times!
> 
> I'm very sorry for all of your losses....
> 
> I had bloods done today so I should hear something about them tomorrow. I go again on Monday and will schedule an appointment as long as things are still going well. Oh, and I've been proding my bbs all day to gauge and compare the soreness. I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one.
> 
> Sorry for the long post. Good luck and maybe we can help keep each other sane through all of this.

Good luck!!! So happy for you!


----------



## lilsoybean

Thanks ladies! I haven't heard anything yet from doc ....I hate waiting! I've checked my phone, email, and online med. chart like a zillion times today. I just wish I could fast forward through the first trimester. How are you ladies doing today?


----------



## lilsoybean

So I got my bloods back today and my HCG was 303 which they said is pretty normal for early pregnancy and my Progesterone was 26.4 which they said is really good. 

I'm just a little worried about the HCG level...wish it was a little higher

I guess I just have to hope for a big increase on Monday. I'm just extra nervous because I don't want to miscarry again.


----------



## jtyler612

lilsoybean your hcg is great for early pregnancy! as long as they are doubling!! congrats! My HCG yesterday went from 280 to 1070 in 3 days and I had ultrasound today for pelvic pain and I am 5 weeks and we saw the gestational sac and yolk sac and the specialist it all looks great and measuring perfectly! March 16th is next ultrasound where we should see baby and a heartbeat.
 



Attached Files:







unnamed.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## flou

I just want to say congratulations to all you ladies and I am so sorry for all the losses you have been through. Me and my DH have been ttc baby number 1 since April 2011. In that time we have experienced 2 mc and had basic fertility tests as it took us awhile to conceive. All the tests came back normal and my FS thought if we had a problem it would be a recurrent mc issue. After my 2nd mc I felt like I was trying to get pg to have another loss so I could then qualify for any testing. I found out I was pg for a third time back in July and now I am 2 weeks from my due date. I know how nerve wracking being pg after a loss can be. And I don't know how many times I ran to the loo for a knicker check or prodded my boobs to see if they were still sore! Its a scary time. But as my pregnancy progressed it has got easier. I still worry now that something will go wrong. But try and take each day as it comes and say to yourself that today I am pregnant and grateful for the life I am carrying. That's what helped me. Good luck and I hope in a few months time you will all be cuddling your rainbows. I hope to be cuddling mine in a few weeks!


----------



## jtyler612

Flou, congratulations!!! Thank you for sharing your story!!! I am so sorry for your losses. Your story really helps me to relax a little more. My scan yesterday reassured me, too that the baby is growing properly and measuring right on time. I am so excited and so nervous, I'm scared to have this baby ripped away, too! But I pray and God has been comforting me and everytime I think something is wrong my hcg results come back perfect or my scan yesterday was perfect
Thank you, again! I am glad to hear you will be meeting your little one in a few weeks!!! Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Hi ladies, I just found out yesterday that I'm expecting again, this is straight after my last loss, no AF in between, we weren't trying but weren't preventing either, I've had 6 losses altogether the furthest along was nearly 13 weeks. I had 3 losses then my son then another 3 losses and here I am again, I'm trying to remain positive, unfortunately my doctor won't do any tests and I had to refer myself to the epu last cycle for an early scan so if I make it to 6 weeks I will be ringing and asking for a scan, wishing us all luck! Xxx


----------



## lilsoybean

flou said:


> I just want to say congratulations to all you ladies and I am so sorry for all the losses you have been through. Me and my DH have been ttc baby number 1 since April 2011. In that time we have experienced 2 mc and had basic fertility tests as it took us awhile to conceive. All the tests came back normal and my FS thought if we had a problem it would be a recurrent mc issue. After my 2nd mc I felt like I was trying to get pg to have another loss so I could then qualify for any testing. I found out I was pg for a third time back in July and now I am 2 weeks from my due date. I know how nerve wracking being pg after a loss can be. And I don't know how many times I ran to the loo for a knicker check or prodded my boobs to see if they were still sore! Its a scary time. But as my pregnancy progressed it has got easier. I still worry now that something will go wrong. But try and take each day as it comes and say to yourself that today I am pregnant and grateful for the life I am carrying. That's what helped me. Good luck and I hope in a few months time you will all be cuddling your rainbows. I hope to be cuddling mine in a few weeks!

Thank you so much for sharing! What great advice. It immediately made me feel a little more relaxed. I've been sooo nervous and scared. I hope everything continues to go well for you. Thanks again!


----------



## lilsoybean

jtyler612 said:


> lilsoybean your hcg is great for early pregnancy! as long as they are doubling!! congrats! My HCG yesterday went from 280 to 1070 in 3 days and I had ultrasound today for pelvic pain and I am 5 weeks and we saw the gestational sac and yolk sac and the specialist it all looks great and measuring perfectly! March 16th is next ultrasound where we should see baby and a heartbeat.


Yay for an early perfect scan! How exciting! Thanks for the reassurance!


----------



## jtyler612

Oasis717, congratulations! I am so sorry for your losses!! I am sorry you're having a hard time getting lab work. Do you see a specialist or regular obgyn? 

Thank you, lilsoybean!! I have been so scared still. I will feel better once we see heartbeat, my pregnancy symptoms still come and go and it worries me when they aren't around. I hope you're doing well and hanging in there


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you and no unfortunately not, my doctor won't recommend me for anything not even a scan, if I hadn't self referred to the epu last month I wouldn't of even had a scan and this doc is my new doc! I'm going to wait and if I make it to 6 weeks I'll self refer again for a scan hopefully around 7 weeks. I thought it was all over yesterday as I started having beige cm which is how all my losses start but no bleeding as yet, AF due tomorrow, nothing I can do but wait, its so hard! Good progression on tests so far but still v few symptoms other than v sore boobs since yest . how is everyone else doing? Xx


----------



## lilsoybean

How is everyone? So far, so good for me. Just trying to take it one day at a time. My HCG went from 303 to 2,080. I'm going in for an early ultrasound next Wed. when I should be about 6 weeks. I threw up a couple times today so I think that's good. I almost had a panic attack yesterday when I start having mild cramps. They subsided though. I'm just trying to be thankful for each day.


----------



## Oasis717

Hi hunni, fantastic hcg results wow! I wish my doc was willing to give me blood tests all I've got are my tests! But they are darker than last time ATM, if I get to 6 weeks I'll call epu for a scan. Here is my test from yest 15dpo. I know I panicked when I had coloured cm Sunday and Monday but its completely clear since. I thought it was all over xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150311_165938~2.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lilsoybean

Oasis717 said:


> Hi hunni, fantastic hcg results wow! I wish my doc was willing to give me blood tests all I've got are my tests! But they are darker than last time ATM, if I get to 6 weeks I'll call epu for a scan. Here is my test from yest 15dpo. I know I panicked when I had coloured cm Sunday and Monday but its completely clear since. I thought it was all over xxx

Oh poor thing! I know the anxiety you must have felt. I have been so very anxious at times. It's almost impossible to concentrate on anything else. I'm just so scared to lose it since last time I lost my pregnancy, it took me 1 year and 8 months to get pregnant again. 

I'm glad the CM has cleared up though!!


----------



## Oasis717

Thankyou Oh that's such a very long time this bfp is so special for you! I know its so hard not to worry! I can't wait til I can get a scan xx


----------



## LunaBean

Good luck 2mro!


----------



## Oasis717

How is everyone? My boobs are getting increasingly sore so hoping that's a good sign but not much else, tired and feel pmt moods, I didn't start feeling ill til 6 weeks with my healthy pregnancies, 5 weeks tomorrow so a bit of a wait til I can have a scan, good luck to anyone having one xx


----------



## jtyler612

Hello ladies, I'm sorry I haven't responded. I have been busy but I hope you're all doing well!! My symptoms seem to come and go and all the reading I do online says that's normal. I was just started on progesterone suppositories. Endometrin 100 mg twice a day. My progesterone went from 20 to 14.5. My hcg was still rising nicely when it was checked 5 days ago. It went from 1070, to 12,900 in 5 days, it was doubling every 1.7 days so it was good. I have an ultrasound today. I am 6+3 and I am so nervous and hoping to see heartbeat. Last ultrasound I was 5 weeks and we saw gestational sac and yolk sac. I am so scared we won't see baby or heartbeat!


----------



## lilsoybean

jtyler612 said:


> Hello ladies, I'm sorry I haven't responded. I have been busy but I hope you're all doing well!! My symptoms seem to come and go and all the reading I do online says that's normal. I was just started on progesterone suppositories. Endometrin 100 mg twice a day. My progesterone went from 20 to 14.5. My hcg was still rising nicely when it was checked 5 days ago. It went from 1070, to 12,900 in 5 days, it was doubling every 1.7 days so it was good. I have an ultrasound today. I am 6+3 and I am so nervous and hoping to see heartbeat. Last ultrasound I was 5 weeks and we saw gestational sac and yolk sac. I am so scared we won't see baby or heartbeat!


Praying for a great scan for you today! Your numbers sound so great and I'm sure everything will be fine. My first scan is on Thursday at 6 weeks so I can understand how nervous you are because I will be the same way come Thursday. Please let us know how it goes!


----------



## CelticNiamh

how did your scans go jtyler612 and lilsoybean :flower:

I just found out I am pregnant this week so I am about 4 weeks 4 days I think and I am freaking out I am so scared I will get no symptoms and it will be another MC 

normally for me I get MS and strong food aversions and when I do all is ok with baby, but two times I did not I mc so now I am so worried that I wont get strong symptoms by 6 weeks and I will know that is not good if at 6 weeks I don't. 

I can get an early scan at 6 weeks, but that wont reassure me unless they do a follow up one and I get to see if baby has grown, as it is normally 6 weeks if it going wrong it does! 

I have had some symptoms think they were nearly stronger before I found out :dohh: but nothing yesterday I am actually here praying I begin to feel sick bring it on I do not care how sick I am I will take it no complaints I just really want this baby and not sure how I would handle another mc 
pregnancy after a loss is so scary


----------



## jtyler612

Sorry I haven't posted been working a lot. Scan went great! I am now 7 weeks 1 day. I was 6 weeks 3 days and baby's heartbeat was 120!! I hope you're all doing well. Lilsoybean how did your scan go? CelticNiamh how are you feeling? My symptoms come and go. Especially earlier on. Some days I was fine and other days so sick and exhausted and horrible breast tenderness. My fingers are crossed for you!!!
 



Attached Files:







20150316_153714.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## CelticNiamh

jtyler612 that is great so happy for you so lovely to read positive updates :hugs:

I am ok I am ranging between all will be ok to all wont be! and I guess it is normal so trying to stay positive as best I can and not let my fears get the better of me. it is early yet so plenty of time for ms to come a knocking 

for now I am testing to check my line is getting darker that will keep me going for now till my scan I am very tired though


----------



## LunaBean

Thats great news!! Im 6+4 and sooo sick :/ next scan wednesday at 7 weeks


----------



## jtyler612

Thank you, Ladies!!! Positive thoughts and prayers to you both!! I know the waiting is the hardest part!! It's hard to be positive especially in the early stages when it's hard to tell how things are going.


----------



## lilsoybean

Hey! Glad to hear all the positive news. My first scan went well. We heard the heartbeat at 5+6. The heart rate was 150 so I'm going back tomorrow to check that it has sped up. Doc said she was 100% not worried since sometimes they don't even hear a heartbeat so early, but of course it's been all I can focus on. So now I'm nervous all over again for tomorrow but am trying to stay positive and trust the docs. I would be grateful for any and all positive thoughts and prayers!! I will update later!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

lilsoybean said:


> Hey! Glad to hear all the positive news. My first scan went well. We heard the heartbeat at 5+6. The heart rate was 150 so I'm going back tomorrow to check that it has sped up. Doc said she was 100% not worried since sometimes they don't even hear a heartbeat so early, but of course it's been all I can focus on. So now I'm nervous all over again for tomorrow but am trying to stay positive and trust the docs. I would be grateful for any and all positive thoughts and prayers!! I will update later!!


best of luck :hugs:


----------



## lilsoybean

In my earlier post, I mistakenly wrote that the heart rate was 150. I meant 105! Oops! It sped up to 120 today so I am happy with that. I don't have to see doc again until 11 weeks! I will be so happy to make it that far. I lost the pregnancy at 10 weeks last time so I hope I can get through the next month with some grace and not be a complete wreck :)

How is everyone else? Staying sane?!? I'm thinking about all of you daily!


----------



## NancyE

tcinks said:


> Congratulations! I can't imagine suffering 5 miscarriages, I'm so sorry :(
> 
> I lost my little this past October at 14 weeks and just found I'm pregnant again! I was pretty relaxed my last pregnancy, but already I'm a nervous wreck with this one and it's only 4 weeks! I'm trying to relax and take it day by day and enjoy it. I also plan to get my blood drawn tomorrow to check my level.
> 
> I'll be checking to see how you're doing! :D


Dear Tcinks, 

Congratulations to you and sorry for your loss, it hurts like hell doesn't it? I am very new to this and am inspired by your post and that you are pregnant again. 

I lost my little angel boy on the 24th April. I was 22 weeks and it was a beautiful and horrible experience at the same time. Feeling his little kicks while he was growing inside of me until he left was the greatest gift of my life. I am still very raw and devastated and thinking about trying again. I miss him everyday but I know he wouldn't want his Mummy to be sad. So Im having faith and staying positive.

I wish you all the best luck

Love, 

N


----------

